# Pigeon found in Sunriver (Bend) Oregon



## Kristie (Aug 10, 2009)

My husband found a pigeon in the Deschutes River in Sunriver (Bend) Oregon. Bird is alive, being nursed back to health thanks to the wonderful advice on numerous pigeon websites, but does not seem to want to fly away home.

The band # on his leg is WPC 9347 AU 2009.

I also sent something to http://www.teranetsystems.com/911PAContact/.

Please reply back to this thread, or call 619-884-7102 and ask for Kirk, or e-mail [email protected].

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

here is the info you need to contact the owner of this bird ,thankyou for your helping this bird find its way home 
WILLAMETTE RPC 
Club Code : WPC 
Club Secretary : PETER JORGENSON 
City : JUNCTION CITY 
State : OR 
Phone No. : 541-912-6183 
Email Address : [email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kristie! Thank you so much for posting here .. it's me, Terry, from 911 Pigeon Alert!

Area code 619 .. are you folks from the San Diego area but now elsewhere?

Terry (who is in South Orange County CA)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just left them a message to check here for the club secretary info posted by LokotaLoft .. thanks, Lokota!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

no problem ,hope they can get that bird back home and that its welcomed home too since its still in its own state


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I sent them an email along with my number if I can help. Oddly...I'm headed that way tomorrow.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> I sent them an email along with my number if I can help. Oddly...I'm headed that way tomorrow.


Thank you, Charis! Keep us posted .. you're the closest one around ..

Terry


----------



## Kristie (Aug 10, 2009)

*Hi Terry*

Hi Terry, thanks again for directing me to this site, it's been really helpful reading the posts! I'm learning more about pigeons than I ever thought I would - fascinating birds, and I'm also so glad to see so many people care for them and about them.

Yes, we live in San Diego but spend the summers in Bend. I'm back in San Diego; Kirk is still up in Bend but will be heading home soon. He really didn't think the poor guy (or girl???) would make it, but today it's perked up quite nicely and is eating and drinking. If the owner hasn't been found by the time he leaves to come back down here, we have someone living on our property who will care for it until it's ready to fly again.

Thanks again, and nice 'chatting' with you!


----------



## Kristie (Aug 10, 2009)

*Happy ending!*

I am happy to report that this guy found his way back home to his owner, hooray!

Thank you all for your prompt help and assistance!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news, Kristie! Thank you for letting us know!

Terry


----------

